# Any other type of mulch



## NickB (Jun 6, 2016)

Are there any other type of mulch i can use besides Cypress mulch? I live in northern California and i can't find Cypress mulch any where! so i was wandering if i could red wood mulch instead.


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Jun 6, 2016)

I use hemlock, it's been working out great. Both my tegus love it. It holds moisture nicely and works for building burrows as well. Smells good too. When I go to change it, I use the old one in my garden and put a new one in the inclosure( double dip lol). It's all natural.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 6, 2016)

NickB said:


> Are there any other type of mulch i can use besides Cypress mulch? I live in northern California and i can't find Cypress mulch any where! so i was wandering if i could red wood mulch instead.


Can I suggest peat?


----------



## NickB (Jun 6, 2016)

NickB said:


> Are there any other type of mulch i can use besides Cypress mulch? I live in northern California and i can't find Cypress mulch any where! so i was wandering if i could red wood mulch instead.


 can you tell me where you get your hemlock from?


----------



## NickB (Jun 6, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Can I suggest peat?


 thank you for that suggestgen i'll have to look in to that.


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Jun 7, 2016)

NickB said:


> can you tell me where you get your hemlock from?


Home Depot or Lowes


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Jun 7, 2016)

BTW peat moss is great as well, as Walter said. I do mix a bit in under their hides. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NickB (Jun 7, 2016)

Dee-Dee Idrais said:


> BTW peat moss is great as well, as Walter said. I do mix a bit in under their hides.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


thank you so much! i found peat moss at my local hard wear store .
thanks for your help.


----------



## Say Car Ramrod (Jun 18, 2016)

I used peat and coconut fiber and it holds burrows extremely well


----------



## NickB (Jun 19, 2016)

Say Car Ramrod said:


> I used peat and coconut fiber and it holds burrows extremely well


Right now i using peat.and im going to be getting redwood mulch for a top layer. Thx


----------

